# Deere x500 or rancher 420?



## tjcole50 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi , wasn't sure where to post this one . Anyone have either and can vouch for capabilities? I live in northwest ohio and need something for snow removal/firewood. I was wondering if I could get by with just a deere x500 for a jack of all trades. It would be used to clear a 150 -200 ft driveway and traveling through the woods to haul splitter/logs. Basically wondering if the x500 could handle its own in the woods . I know it will not be as nimble as an atv but trying to save money have one piece of equipment to do it all! Thanks


----------



## Halligan (Oct 26, 2013)

I have an X500 and it's a stout little tractor. You could easily do a 200' driveway with a front mounted snow blower. As for the woods it will do ok if the terrain in reasonable. The X500 has a diff lock feature if you get into a little trouble but it's no ATV. I had mine in the woods a couple of weeks ago pulling a cart full of oak rounds and I was happy with it.


----------



## tjcole50 (Oct 27, 2013)

Halligan said:


> I have an X500 and it's a stout little tractor. You could easily do a 200' driveway with a front mounted snow blower. As for the woods it will do ok if the terrain in reasonable. The X500 has a diff lock feature if you get into a little trouble but it's no ATV. I had mine in the woods a couple of weeks ago pulling a cart full of oak rounds and I was happy with it.


Definetly what wanted to hear. Woods are relatively flat with few obstacles which I will cut and drag. I do plan on doing some minor skidding with the x500 tho. I will also be pulling a cart and splitter back in there. I would just love to save money and have a more rounded piece of equipment . The 420 rancher with plow would hit me at roughly 7000$ new and x500 with plow is less .  Thanks for reassurance on the wood terrain!


----------



## Halligan (Oct 27, 2013)

If you don't need a mower I would go with the Rancher for $7,000. My X500 was around $7,000 with the 48" mower deck and collection system. I needed a mower so I went with the X500 for the extra power for other tasks. Also, I think for you length driveway a front mounted snow blower would be that a plow.


----------



## tjcole50 (Oct 27, 2013)

I currently have a big box john deere d120 which I got for 500$ ,only 30 hrs on it. But how would you compare the rancher vs x500 for yard/wood hauling/snow removal? I also need something to pick up all these leaves and hickory nuts that drive me crazy


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Rancher 420 4x4 and I pull my firewood around in  trailer.  I know they push snow good but have not purchased a plow yet.  The terrain where I work is in the mountains and 4wd is required all the time pulling a trailer, otherwise I would sit and spin in 2wd.  I often have to chock the tires when parking on a hill or parking while towing a splitter. I have the basic manual shift model.  If I was going to be backing a lot of trailers up, I would consider power steering.  Its a good fit for me with plenty of low end grunt.  I just trailered about 1 cord of wood up to my porch form my stacks today, a real back saver.  It's small enough to navigate tight quarters in the woods

I know nothing about the John Deere unit you speak off but am happy with my smallish, nimble yet strong Rancher.


----------



## Halligan (Oct 28, 2013)

tjcole50 said:


> I currently have a big box john deere d120 which I got for 500$ ,only 30 hrs on it. But how would you compare the rancher vs x500 for yard/wood hauling/snow removal? I also need something to pick up all these leaves and hickory nuts that drive me crazy


 
I don't want to sound wishy washy so I'll do my best describing an X500. Good for lawn mowing, sucking up leaves if you have the power flow collection system, snow blowing, and moving stuff around property in tow behind cart. It will venture into the woods within reason for wood gathering. If you need a hardcore woods machine get the ATV.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2013)

No experience with either . . . but I did own a Honda TRX300 (or maybe it was the 350 . . . I forget as it was a long time ago -- in any case it was the fore-runner to the Rancher). Bought it second hand from my brother who used and abused it (by abuse I mean he had it so deep in mud on more than one occasion so that the muffler was blowing mud bubbles . . . another time it floated sideways and upside down a stream before being recovered.)

After buying that small machine from him I spent a couple years plowing my current driveway with it . . . did yard work (no hauling of wood since I was not burning wood at the time) . . . and rode the trails. It wasn't the biggest or baddest ATV . . . and today many folks would consider it a small machine), but when I sold it the engine still started on the second pull (everything else was shot after a life of abuse though.)

My feeling . . . the Deere would probably work for you, but the current Honda Rancher (which is pretty close in engine size to my Foreman which I do use to plow my driveway, haul wood, do yard work, etc.) should also be fine for what you are looking to use it for . . .


----------



## tjcole50 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry I have not replied in so long. As you all can understand I'm just trying to use one piece as a jack of all trades. I know the rancher will have zero trouble to do the task at hand. But the woods I'm in is pretty flat only issue is downed obstacles which I would have to move any way to haul stuff with the rancher. But I am going to start cutting up all the downed trees and recent storm damage. I am really leaning toward the deere thinking it is a more practical machine. Any other insight is appreciated


----------



## pjohnson (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you thought about a small JD or Kabota tractor?  I have a small JD 4 wheel drive tractor with loader and mower.  After having one for the last ten years I can't imagine not having one use it for everything. It will go almost anywhere, great for mowing and plowing snow.


----------



## webie (Jan 1, 2014)

pjohnson said:


> Have you thought about a small JD or Kabota tractor?  I have a small JD 4 wheel drive tractor with loader and mower.  After having one for the last ten years I can't imagine not having one use it for everything. It will go almost anywhere, great for mowing and plowing snow.


 
plus one
 Buy a small 4x4 jd or kubota tractor. Its the best of all worlds just travels alittle slower than an atv but then again there like compareing a race horse to a mule the mule will sure haul the load and u really have a hard time to break there back .


----------



## tjcole50 (Jan 1, 2014)

Those small 4x4 tractors even when used are big money


----------



## pma1123 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the x500 with some wheel weights and tire chains + blower is a pretty nice way to go for a driveway clearing machine.  Even at that point, you're probably getting into that 8-9K range with the tractor and accessories.  If you're looking for a mower upgrade from your D-series, that would be the direction I'd head.  I know the X500 has a MUCH improved transaxle capable of taking abuse as compared to the wimpy non-serviceable one in the D-series.  (I have a D130 also)

I am quickly finding that my polaris scrambler 4x4 + 48" plow isn't the complete snow removal answer to my 120' long driveway with relatively flat landscaping on either side.  It was great for the first couple snowfalls, but we got ~8" on our 3rd dumping.  This is where I found that I was now plowing 8" of snow into pre-existing snow banks.  You're then forced to start ramming snow out into the lawn; hopefully you catch it before it freezes solid.  Then you see chunks of sod going with the snow, even though you try to be diligent about not tearing up the yard too much. 
Either way, I'm back out there with my rusty/trusty old Ariens walk behind blower doing a 'clearance pass' so I have a place to plow the snow on the next dumping.  

My $.02....
A snowblower sure is nice for re-locating all that snow. 
The quad+plow is great when we get a light snowfall and I need to sneak out for a quick 10min cleanup job. 
 If you have 'snocd' like myself, neither of them do a good enough job and you're still out there with a shovel cleaning up after you're done...


----------



## HackBerry (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Rancher 420. I pull it out to the farm with a small 4x8 utility trailer and then hook the same trailer up to the ATV to haul firewood. Mine is a basic 2wd with manual shift. It's more than adequate for flat ground. Shop around and you should be able to find 2013 Ranchers for a little North of $4K with 2WD and manual shift.


----------



## Badger (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Honda Foreman 500 Es and my FIL has a Rancher 420 Automatic  As much as I hate to admit it, I think his Rancher can do 99% of what my Foreman can and is a more comfortable ride/ more maneuverable.  If I ever buy another ATV (it is a Honda after all) it will be the Rancher size machine.


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 2, 2014)

I've had a JD X575 for 6 years now. Real capable and durable.
I'm big on cross training, so it is easy for the wife to drive, and that saves me a lot of work!


----------



## windchaser (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a Yamaha ATV and a JD 455 - biggest advantage to the JD is the hydro-static transmission and 4 wheel power steering (along with the hydraulic snow-blade) make snow removal and firewood gathering a breeze - for steep terrain the JD has a diff.lock (the X500 has this feature) and you can always chain up the tires or go to HDAP tires. The JD can basically do it all and can handle some fairly aggressive slopes.  I can do all of the same with the ATV but find I use it far less frequently then that JD.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2014)

Badger said:


> I have a Honda Foreman 500 Es and my FIL has a Rancher 420 Automatic  As much as I hate to admit it, I think his Rancher can do 99% of what my Foreman can and is a more comfortable ride/ more maneuverable.  If I ever buy another ATV (it is a Honda after all) it will be the Rancher size machine.



Does he have the Rancher with the rear IRS? That would definitely make it more comfortable.


----------



## tjcole50 (Jan 20, 2014)

Been awhile still can't make up my mind.... Really pulling toward that x500... I actually enjoy mowing my lawn n maintaining it I would love a real nice mower and it sounds like the x500 can do the other tasks as well


----------



## bryankloos (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the JD X500.  I love it.  Get used all seasons and is a real work horse.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 22, 2014)

My JD 2305 is 4 WD, in the snow without a path blown by the snowblower, forgetaboutit.

ATV are great in snow to a point, but they don't blow snow or mow either.


----------



## Wilhelm911 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tjcole, I'm in the same boat.  My old mower blew up so I'm in the market. I've got a little over an acre to mow with hills and some woods.  Also a 100ft drive to clean when it snows. My father let me borrow his Polaris 800 to pull my wood cart around. This thing is a beast!!  Sooo, do I go big and get a 4x4 tractor with a plow?  Or use the four wheeler for my workhorse and buy a smaller tractor?  If I could, I'd go all out and get a sub compact diesel. However it's just not on the budget.


----------



## tjcole50 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wilhelm911 said:


> Tjcole, I'm in the same boat.  My old mower blew up so I'm in the market. I've got a little over an acre to mow with hills and some woods.  Also a 100ft drive to clean when it snows. My father let me borrow his Polaris 800 to pull my wood cart around. This thing is a beast!!  Sooo, do I go big and get a 4x4 tractor with a plow?  Or use the four wheeler for my workhorse and buy a smaller tractor?  If I could, I'd go all out and get a sub compact diesel. However it's just not on the budget.


Slow to respond but I feel you! I think I'm going to go x500 here In a year or two. It doesn't do it all perfect but it can do it all within reason


----------



## smokinj (Mar 13, 2014)

Agi tires on any good garden tractor goes a very long ways. Get as much weight as you can.


----------



## tjcole50 (Apr 10, 2014)

A lot of great points here! I was standing out back eyeing up the woods and also a neighbors woods , who I got permission to cut for. Right now it's a swamp and far to soft for any wood gathering. But I have a bad feeling a subcompact is just to heavy for my woods. It used to be a swamp area until the farmer out some drainage around it.  This is a very hard decision for me as I want one machine to do it all. There is a lot of downed wood back there and obstacles still relativly flat. I am leaning toward the x500 still because of the blower option. I feel raising the skids higher would = less mess in my yard (gravel drive)


----------



## bassJAM (Apr 11, 2014)

I went through this same thing this year.  I'd love to have a 4x4 ATV, for both wood hauling and snow removal, as well as some trail riding.  But I'd be spending at the least a few grand for a used ATV in good condition.  On the flip side, those older garden tractors can be picked up pretty cheap, and they are true work horses, nothing like the newer mowers that with stamped frames and aluminum gear boxes.  So I found an early 80's model Wheel Horse last week for around $400, and picked up a snow plow and wheel weights off craigslist 2 nights ago for $55.  I also found a front mount snow blower for $250, but decided against it.  I've got a set of tire chains coming this week, so for less than $600 I've got a workhorse for towing and snow removal that should do OK in moderate off-road terrain.  I've got a ztr to mow with, but it's also piece of mind knowing I've got a back-up mower now too if the zero turn ever breaks down.

Maybe in a couple years I'll splurge for an ATV, but at this point it'll be purely for fun when I don't feel like riding my dirt bike.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2014)

tjcole50 said:


> Those small 4x4 tractors even when used are big money


Not necessarily.  I paid $8k for this 4x4 diesel 25 hp with front-end loader and 72" mower.  It has 3-point hitch (cat.1) and dual live PTO's.  If you're looking to spend $7k on an x500 (cute, but not nearly as useful), I'd scrounge up another $1k and buy something more capable.







Obvious down side:  no warranty.  I prefer working on my own equipment, so no issue, here.

I think I paid $2250 for the 64" blower, new from dealer in 2012, but that was a luxury purchase.  I could easily do my 450 foot driveway with the front-end loader.  You can pick up the same blower used for $800 - $1200, this time of year.


----------



## tjcole50 (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice! Been looking used for awhile . Seems people want damn near retail for something with 1000+ hours on em. I like the kubota bx1870/2370 and deere 1 series but again the prices I find I would happily pay an extra 500-1000$ for brand new. Any idea how these compacts do in some soft mud/woods terrain ? Wish I could find a Steiner 4x4 with a fel. Used those for years landscaping those things were tough as nails!


----------



## blades (Apr 11, 2014)

The Sub compact lines of tractors might be a better all around choice. 4x4 , all oil burners, most are capable of belly mowers and/or have 540 rear pto with 3 point category. 0 or 1, loader option for the front cab options as well.3 point and loader are hydro powered. Most will accept a snow blower up front as well as a plow  overall higher ground clearance ,  geared or hydo trannys far exceeding the upper lawn mower class. ag or turf tires  price wise about the same as a decent sized ATV but capable of so much more.  And resale value is very good on the name brands such as JD, Kubota, MF, NH.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2014)

I started shopping sub -compacts myself, but soon realized I'd be paying more for less, going that route.  Many compacts on the market, cheaper, and far more capable than a sub-compact.  Mine does great in mud and deep snow, in 4wd, even with turf tires.  I've only had to resort to tire chains once, and then it's flat-out unstoppable.

Lots of used cat.1 implements to be had, as well.  Cat.0, not so much.  Sub-compacts are rich boy toys, not practical for most wanting max capability on minimum budget.


----------



## tjcole50 (Apr 11, 2014)

Right but I gotta be practical as I'm only maintaining 2 acres and access to woods is roughly 10 acres of limited mobility. I feel a sub compact would still do a great job as primarily a mower/driveway maintenance machine but decisions decisions. Can't even purchase until after the wedding so I have some time


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2014)

There are some pretty small compacts, that are still 4wd and cat.1.  My 855 is a pretty small machine, but still handles 1000 lb. cat.1 implements with relative ease.  More importantly, the front end loader has usable capacity, unlike any sub-compact I've seen.  I'll be moving 50 yards of mulch with mine over the next 10 days.


----------

